# Tuff-Luv Kindle 2 Case - pics and initial impressions



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

I ended up choosing the Tuff-Luv case over the M-edge and Noreve and it arrived today. I will write a thorough review after I use it for a few days but my initial impressions are really positive. I am pretty rough on my things and fairly clumsy. The protection of this case seems really good and the Kindle doesn't flop around in it like it did the Amazon cover. I like that most of the Kindle is covered in terms of the look, although I know many people like the floating look. It feels lightweight but the stand seems sturdy and it is very easy to hold. The pink is a pretty light pink color, someplace in-between powder and cotton candy.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Great photos -- looks like a beautifully designed and well-made case! My Kindle 2 has been nekkid since it arrived in February, and I like this case better than any I've seen so far. I just wish there were more color choices... If they made a red one, I be ordering this minute!

Here's the Amazon link for the pink case: 


And here's the link for the black case:


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh man, I'm so disappointed. That holding system is a major bummer to me, I had liked what I'd seen of the K1 case, and was *really* looking forward to a similar K2 version, but I hate the "jacket" surround style.

I'm glad to see a new case possibility on the market though, and even more glad to see that the first KB'er who bought it is happy with it!!!!


----------



## whiffle (Mar 2, 2009)

The jacketed holder is appealing to me, and looks very well executed. I wouldn't use the stand, but that looks like a superlative case.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I like this case too and what great pics to showcase it!  It seems to me that the holding mechanism would offer pretty good protection in the event of a drop or something.  Looking forward to your more extensive review!


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

They have a book-style version of the black one as well.

Tuff-Luv Napa Leather case cover (Book Style) for Amazon Kindle 2 - Black


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

wow thats a really cool cover.  very well designed and provides a great deal of protection. kudos to tuff luv.  alas i already have three cases for my kindle 2


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I ordered the Tuf-Luv when I ordered my K1 back in August. I wanted something that I could prop up at the dining room table.  At the time, they only had black.  I've since glued on an applique I bought at WalMart, just to smarten it up a little.  

I love it.  I like that it flips over the top and out of the way.  It props at just the right angle for me to read.  It holds pretty tight, too.  I feel like Little Gertie is well-protected.  

I have to say that the K2 model looks even sturdier.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

i'm going to seriously consider getting this case.  i have a bad tendency to doze off while reading the kindle and i'm sure sooner or latter i'm going to drop it.  actually i'm amazed i haven't done so already.  this case provides good protection of the kindle front should it land face first in a fall.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I really like this design.  I wish it came in more colors.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Will either the flip style or the book style fold all the way back flat for reading without the stand?  I can't find any pictures that actually show this.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

DD said:


> Will either the flip style or the book style fold all the way back flat for reading without the stand? I can't find any pictures that actually show this.


The Tuf-Luv flip style does fold all the way back. The easel stand actually snaps onto the back of the cover when not in use. The snaps are magnetic, so it's easy to keep the easel out of the way and fold the cover over.



DD said:


> I really like this design. I wish it came in more colors.


When I got mine, it only came in black. I don't think I would have gotten the pink anyway. Too easy to get dirty, even holding it with clean hands. I glued appliques onto mine to give it some color. I get tired of plain black everything.

Tuff-Luv Napa Leather case cover for Amazon Kindle 2 - Black (Flip style + stand)


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> The Tuf-Luv flip style does fold all the way back. The easel stand actually snaps onto the back of the cover when not in use. The snaps are magnetic, so it's easy to keep the easel out of the way and fold the cover over.
> 
> When I got mine, it only came in black. I don't think I would have gotten the pink anyway. Too easy to get dirty, even holding it with clean hands. I glued appliques onto mine to give it some color. I get tired of plain black everything.


Actually, I'm having second (favorable) thoughts about the black. The internet 'buzz' is that black around the screen makes the screen background seem lighter. The Tuff Luv cover seems nice and sturdy and protected for places like the gym and the pool. I seem to need different covers for different purposes. I use my 'fancy' oberon when I'm going out and carrying the Kindle in my purse.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I really like the looks of this. I hate that the K1 version isn't made the same way. I would definitely get one.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Interesting cover.
It does appear to provide more protection than the others.
I would worry that the leather on the front would interfere with the use of the controls.
What is the experience of those who have this case?
It does kinda totally cover any skin that you may choose to use. And it looks like you will not be taking the K2 in and out very often so no one will see your skin.
One final question.  What is the grommet on the lower right corner of the outside cover?  Is this just a design feature?  Or does it have a function.  I notice it is there on both the jacket and the easel styles.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

i ordered a black flip over cover. it doesn't have nearly the elegance of my oberon case but protecting my kindle open or closed is my main concern. i decided against the book version cover mainly since the kindle top edge is always uncovered.

at this point i've spent just as much money on all sorts of accessories and modification projects for my kindle 2 than i have on the kindle 2 itself but at least some of the the cases can be used for future kindles or my original kindle.

Tuff-Luv Napa Leather case cover for Amazon Kindle 2 - Black (Flip style + stand)


----------



## DoubleDog (May 1, 2009)

I have this one in pink (flip top). The snap closure will also work in reverse (when completely open and flat) to keep the cover from flapping. I also slide my hand in between the front and back covers. No need to "grip" the case

the grommet in the front has no purpose (that I've found) I think it's just for decoration. All of the buttons can be reached, no issues. There is even a hole in the top so you can use headphones for TTS with the case shut.

It is light and comfortable to hold. Kindle slides out easily. I have a black skin on mine and you only see the skin that is around keypad and buttons. Although the inside stitching can leave faint marks on the skin (which are hardly noticeable). I tend to use this one as my "home" case. 

the clip on my light slides in behind the kindle when I need it. Overall I really like it. It had kind of a strong smell when I first got it, but it is gone now. Maybe from the dye?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

DoubleDog said:


> I also slide my hand in between the front and back covers. No need to "grip" the case


I do that, too. It's quite comfortable.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

I e-mailed i-nique to ask if they would be adding more color choices for the Tuff-Luv case. Told them I would love to buy a red one. They said no, no plans for additional colors.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

BK said:


> I e-mailed i-nique to ask if they would be adding more color choices for the Tuff-Luv case. Told them I would love to buy a red one. They said no, no plans for additional colors.


That's too bad. It's a great case, and isn't bulky at all.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I like the style of this cover better than the one of K1. I just ordered the pink one.

http://www.amazon.com/Tuff-Luv-Leather-cover-Amazon-Kindle/dp/B0026633NC%3FSubscriptionId%3D191QQXMKQHK0QVM06SG2%26tag%3Dkbpst-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB0026633NC


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Not a big fan of Pink, but this looks good.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

just one concern regarding this case.  it was mentioned previously in this thread that the closure buttons are magnetic which might be of concern being so close to the kindle.  has anyone using this cover ever experienced any sort of oddity of their kindle screen or any other function when using this case?  

regards


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I have the Stylz Avantgarde cover that uses the magnetic button closure as well and have never noticed any aberations on the screen or in any other way.


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

The pink is a good color and it seems nicely made. I will have little use for the stand as I rather would like to hold it than let it stand in a table. But I like the book style rather than the flip top version. I can see that it only comes in few colors but seems durable.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

no issues whatsoever with the magnet for me. and when my kindle was naked i kept it in an outside pocket of my bag that had a magnetic closure with no issues.


----------



## DoubleDog (May 1, 2009)

no problems with the magnet here either....


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

Oooh...this is the first case I've seen that's made me pause.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

How much bulk does it add to the Kindle? Does it impact your reading experience any?

I currently read the Kindle nekkid, and I really enjoy it that way. (Me clothed, Kindle unclothed, that is.  )


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

One more question about the flip-style case or the book style.  When folded all the way back, is there a place to clip a Mighty Bright booklight?


----------



## DoubleDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm going to say yes you would have room. My light looks very similar to the mighty bright and I slide the thinner half or the clip behind the kindle and clip it over the top fold.

good luck!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

DoubleDog said:


> I'm going to say yes you would have room. My light looks very similar to the mighty bright and I slide the thinner half or the clip behind the kindle and clip it over the top fold.
> 
> good luck!


That's great, DoubleDog. That's how I use my clip-on booklight witht he Oberon and the M-edge platform cover. That would work. Thanks.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I just received two cases from Tuff-Luv! They had contacted a friend of mine, who runs anythingbutipod (http://www.anythingbutipod.com), asking if he knew of a Kindle site that might be interested in reviewing these. So I have to thank my friend Grahm for sending them my way.

Tuff-Luv is based in Great Britain. They sent a black Book-style case and a pink flip-style case, aong with some screen protectors.

I'm taking them on a trip this week so will take pix and post a review. Here are Amazon's pix of the two covers and the screen protectors:


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

That's great Harvey.  I'd love to hear what you think about the black one.  I kinda like the way it looks and I like the leather covering on the front.  Looking forward to your review.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The pink is so you, Harvey. 

Would never need a light to find it , looks like it would glow in the dark!


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

oooh Harvey, I haven't written my full review yet. Maybe tomorrow. WIll be interested in seeing if you feel the same way about the case. I am 98% positive about it.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

intinst said:


> The pink is so you, Harvey.
> 
> Would never need a light to find it , looks like it would glow in the dark!


Why, thank you! 

I'm hoping KindleWidow will take to it. She's such a minimalist, though. She has definitely not been fully enabled (which has probably saved me a lot of money).


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It would seem that KB is developing "buying power".
That is nice.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Harvey, I'm wondering if their screen protector is glossy or non-glare and how easy is it to put on.  Looking forward to your reviews of the cases and the screen protector.  I'm considering the black case in order to enhance the lightness of the screen.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm looking forward to your review as well, as I'm seriously considering this.

One request: Either in your review or in a post here, can you give me a good description of how the reading experience with the case compares to the experience of reading the Kindle without any case? I really like the reading experience without any case, but I would like the protection. 

Thanks for your help as I'm pondering a purchase.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Harvey, please tell them they could sell a lot more of these if there were at least a FEW more color choices!  I am not a pink girl and didn't want boring black... but I'd have bought a red Tuff-Luv in a heartbeat.  I really like the look of the product, just not the color choices.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

On the subject of the magnet: It shouldn't affect anything. The memory inside the Kindle is solid state, rather than magnetic (like most "moving parts" hard drives), and magnets are only bad for CRT screens, which the eInk isn't.

Don't worry about magnets folks!


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

I posted my full review in the reviews section. I am happy to answer any questions that I didn't cover.


----------



## bfc2345 (May 13, 2009)

Okay, so no one really answered this... Can the book-style tuff-luv cover be folded back so that we can read one-handed?
Belinda


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

bfc2345 said:


> Okay, so no one really answered this... Can the book-style tuff-luv cover be folded back so that we can read one-handed?
> Belinda


i own the flip-over version so i can't say absolutely positively but i'm quite certain the book version can fold back like any of the other cases such as oberon, medge and such


----------

